# everyone tells me i have 84's but im not sure



## Talamant3z (Apr 22, 2006)

ok theese are my rims they are on my 84 fleetwood a lot of people say there 84's but i dont think they are are they i dont know shit about rims

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/343/img18936fg.jpg

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7757/img18957lf.jpg

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/802/img18967xx.jpg


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

no those arent even a 30 spoke rim

check out http://www.rollin84z.com

you can see many 3's and 4's


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 21 2006, 08:07 PM~5289465
> *no those arent even a 30 spoke rim
> 
> check out http://www.rollin84z.com
> ...


what he said


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

im so in the mood right now i'll help you out a lil more

this is a 84 with a vogue tyre and 2 prone spinner


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

you get a E for effort but thats an 83..holla


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

well you post an 84 then. seeing how rolling84z.com the only credible site around for these rims. sold this very rim with 3 others just like this one on ebay for $5600 i believe and called them 84s and that was from the owner of the site


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 22 2006, 11:07 AM~5291912
> *well you post an 84 then. seeing how rolling84z.com the only credible site around for these rims. sold this very rim with 3 others just like this one on ebay for $5600 i believe and called them 84s and that was from the owner of the site
> *



thats a "83" 4 real...but this is one of my glass 84's with that sun just blinding off it...holla


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

who ever told you thst you have 84z dont know shit they not even cragers . hey big 420 those them 2000 swangaz shit i need some 84z


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Apr 22 2006, 03:53 PM~5292982
> *who ever told you thst you have 84z dont know shit they not even cragers . hey big 420 those them 2000 swangaz shit i need some 84z
> *


shit thats a weld 84 in my pic...all glass broken apart and dipped in el paso...i dont fuck with 2000's...holla


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

this man know his shit


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 22 2006, 07:26 AM~5291566
> *im so in the mood right now i'll help you out a lil more
> 
> this is a 84 with a vogue tyre and 2 prone spinner
> ...


why is it so ugly


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 22 2006, 10:26 AM~5291566
> *im so in the mood right now i'll help you out a lil more
> 
> this is a 84 with a vogue tyre and 2 prone spinner
> ...


2 prong


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Apr 22 2006, 10:53 PM~5292982
> *who ever told you thst you have 84z dont know shit they not even cragers . hey big 420 those them 2000 swangaz shit i need some 84z
> *



WOW :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tippin on fos and im thinkin bout glass thinkin bout open the trunk showin my nekked ass


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Apr 22 2006, 03:26 PM~5292850
> *thats a "83" 4 real...but this is one of my glass 84's with that sun just blinding off it...holla
> 
> 
> *


thos are 2000's


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

:roflmao: who the hell is telling you that?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

GHEY TOPIC 









YA SHOULD BE TALKIN BOUT 
DAYTON'S OR ZENITH'S


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 25 2008, 07:17 PM~10504576
> *GHEY TOPIC
> YA SHOULD BE TALKIN  BOUT
> DAYTON'S OR ZENITH'S
> *


holla


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 25 2008, 06:55 AM~10500325
> *thos are 2000's
> *


 :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB+Apr 22 2006, 07:26 AM~5291566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 LIKE A HUBCAP......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

PONY53 you obviously don't know shit about what is going on around the world. not every knows dj screw. you don't what are real blades and real 84s are. i barely like slabs and i know more shit than you and i bet you have your myspace full of picture you stole from a site.

have a nice day


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

whats the difference between 83's and 84's?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

These are 30s. 

















They pretty much look like swangs but no poke and thier 
deep dish looking.

These are 2000s









They poke but look kind of funny


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 25 2008, 08:50 PM~10506024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aiight cool..thanks homie for clearing that up!


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Apr 25 2008, 11:46 PM~10505975
> *whats the difference between 83's and 84's?
> *


one is ugly and the other is uglier
just my .02 :dunno: :barf:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 25 2008, 09:58 PM~10506117
> *one is ugly and the other is uglier
> just my .02  :dunno:  :barf:
> *


dont forget to add the extra 5gs but thats only if its an og


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

I know different people like different things which is what makes us all unique but those rims are the dumbest things i have ever seen. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

And thats all U need to know.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 26 2008, 12:47 AM~10507633
> *And thats all U need to know.....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill roll dayton and zenith cuz i love my life. you will get run off the freeway and bullet in your head before u can get out the car for some 84's. it happens all the time.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10510947
> *ill roll dayton and zenith cuz i love my life.  you will get run off the freeway and bullet in your head before u can get out the car for some 84's. it happens all the time.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0     

i wouldnt put 84s on my ride even if they offered to pay me too,

ill stick with my 14x7 rev. wires even though they chinas right now im keepin my eyes on a set of zeniths... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Apr 25 2008, 05:20 PM~10504587
> *holla
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 09:04 PM~10510947
> *ill roll dayton and zenith cuz i love my life.  you will get run off the freeway and bullet in your head before u can get out the car for some 84's. it happens all the time.
> *


NAWWWWWWWWWWWW REALLY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
72 SPOKE DZ 4 LIFE HERE HOMIE AND I GET TO KEEP MY LIFE TO :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 26 2008, 03:47 AM~10507633
> *And thats all U need to know.....
> *


WOW FINALLY SOMETHING GOOD ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd shoot someone for rollin a wheel that ugly too :machinegun:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10504899
> *PONY53 you obviously don't know shit about what is going on around the world. not every knows dj screw. you don't what are real blades and real 84s are. i barely like slabs and i know more shit than you and i bet you have your myspace full of picture you stole from a site.
> 
> have a nice day
> *



ha ha.... once again, we get to bag on the same person........ but in a different topic :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

so the differences are, one sticks out further, one has curves at the bases of the short spokes


and the 2000s have the long spokes mounted further back then the shorts?


----------

